# सामान्य मंच > गीत-संगीत >  फिल्म  " नदिया के पार "

## "Hamsafar+"

जब तक पूरे ना हों फेरे सात 
तब तक दुल्हन नहीं दुल्हा की 
रे तब तक बबुनी नहीं बबुवा की, ना, 
जब तक ...

अभही तो पहुना पहली भंवर पड़ी है
अभीं तो दिल्ली दूर खड़ी है
हो पहली भंवर पड़ी है दिल्ली दूर खड़ी है
सात फेरे सात जन्मों का साथ, 
जब तक पूरे ना ... 
जैसे जैसे भँवर पड़े मन अपनों को छोड़े 
एक एक भाँवर नाता अन्जानों से जोड़े 
मन घर अपनों को छोड़े, अन्जानों से नाता जोड़े 
सुख की बदरी आँसू की बरसात, 
जब तक पूरे ना ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

जोगी जी धीरे धीरे, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी 
नदी के तीरे तीरे, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी 
जोगी जी कोई ढूँढे मूँगा कोई ढूँढे मोतिया 
हम ढूँढे अपनी जोगनिया को, 
जोगी जी ढूँढ के ला दो, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी 
मिला दो हमें मिला दो, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी फागुन आयो ओ मस्ती लायो 
भरके मारे पिचकारी अरा र र र र रा 
रंग लेके ओ जंग लेके 
मारे (?) जोगी रातें जागी सारी अरा रररर रा 
जोगी जी नींद ना आवे, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी 
सजन की याद सतावे, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी 
जोगी जी प्रेम का रोग लगा हमको कोई इसकी दवा जल्दी हो तो कहो 
बुरी है ये बीमारी, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी 
लगे है दुनिया खारी, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी 
सारे गाँव की गोरियाँ रंग गई हमपे डार 
पर जिसके रंग हम रंगे छुप गई वो गुलनार 
छुप गईं वो गुलनार जोगीजी सूना है सँसार 
बिना उसे रंग लगाए, जोगी जी वह जोगी जी 
ये फागुन लौट ना जाए, जोगी जी वाह जोगी जी 
जोगी जी कोई ढूँढे ...
जोगी जी ढूँढ के ला दो 
मिला दो हमें मिला दो 
छुपते डोले राधिका ढूँढ सके घनश्याम 
कान्हा बोले लाज का आज के दिन क्या काम 
लाज का है क्या काम के होली खेले सारा गाँव 
रंगी है कब से राधा 
मिलन में फिर क्यों बाधा 
जोगी जी प्रेम का रोग लगा हमको

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

कौन दिसा में लेके चला रे बटुहिया  
ठहर ठहर, ये सुहानी सी डगर
ज़रा देखन दे, देखन दे
मन भरमाये नयना बाँधे ये डगरिया  
कहीं गए जो ठहर, दिन जायेगा गुज़र
गाडी हाँकन दे, हाँकन दे, कौन दिसा...पहली बार हम निकले हैं घर से, किसी अंजाने के संग हो
अंजाना से पहचान बढ़ेगी तो महक उठेगा तोरा अंग हो
महक से तू कहीं बहक न जाना  
न करना मोहे तंग हो, तंग करने का तोसे नाता है गुज़रिया  
हे, ठहर ठहर, ये सुहानी सी डगर
ज़रा देखन दे, देखन दे,  कौन दिसा...
कितनी दूर अभी कितनी दूर है, ऐ चंदन तोरा गाँव हो
कितना अपना लगने लगे जब कोई बुलाये नाम हो
नाम न लेतो क्या कहके बुलायें  
कैसे करायें काम हो, साथी मितवा या अनाड़ी कहो गोरिया  
कहीं गये जो ठहर, दिन जायेगा गुज़र
गाड़ी हाँकन दे, हाँकन दे,  कौन दिसा...
ऐ गुंजा, उस दिन तेरी सखियाँ, करती थीं क्या बात हो?
कहतीं थीं तोरे साथ चलन को तो, आगे हम तोरे साथ हो
साथ अधूरा तब तक जब तक  
पूरे ना हो फ़ेरे साथ हो, अब ही तो हमारी है बाली रे उमरिया  
ठहर ठहर, ये सुहानी सी डगर
ज़रा देखन दे, देखन दे,  कौन दिसा...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

साँची कहें तोरे आवन से हमरे
अंगना में आई बहार भौजी 
लक्ष्मी सी सूरत ममता की मूरत 
लाखों में एक हमार भौजीतुलसी की सेवा चंदरमा की पूजा 
कजरी जैसा अंगनवा में गूँजा 
अब हमने जाना के फगवा सिवा भी 
होते हैं कितने त्योहार भौजी, साँच ...
ये घर था भूतन का डेरा 
जब से भया तुम्हरा पग फेरा 
दुनिया बदल गई हालत सम्भल गई 
अन धन के लागे भँडार भौजी, साँच ...
बचपन से हम काका कहि-कहि के हारे 
कोई हमें भी तो काका पुकारे 
देई दे भतीजा फुलवा सरीखा 
मानेंगे हम उपकार भौजी, साँच ...

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

गुँजा रे ... 
गुँजा रे ... चन्दन चन्दन चन्दन ... 
हम दोनो में दोनो खो गए 
देखो एक दूसरे के हो गए 
राम जाने वो घड़ी कब आएगी जब 
होगा हमारा गठबँधन, गुँजा रे ... हो सोना नदी के पानी हिलोर मारे 
प्रीत मनवा मा हमरी जोर मारे 
है ऐसन कइसन होई गवारे, राम जाने, हो राम जाने वो ... 
तेरे सपनों मैं डूबी रहे आँखें 
तेरे खुशबू से महक उठी रातें 
रंग तेरे पाँव का लग के मेरे पाँव कहें 
हर दिन बीते तेरे रँगों की छाँव में 
हो, बूढ़े बरगद की माटी को सीस धर ले 
दीपा सत्ती को सौ सौ प्रणाम कर ले 
ओ देगी आसीस तो जल्दी बियाहेगी राम जाने, 
राम जाने, हो वो घड़ी ...

----------


## Krish13

> जोगी जी धीरे धीरे, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी 
> नदी के तीरे तीरे, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी 
> जोगी जी कोई ढूँढे मूँगा कोई ढूँढे मोतिया 
> हम ढूँढे अपनी जोगनिया को, 
> जोगी जी ढूँढ के ला दो, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी 
> मिला दो हमें मिला दो, जोगीजी वाह जोगीजी फागुन आयो ओ मस्ती लायो 
> भरके मारे पिचकारी अरा र र र र रा 
> रंग लेके ओ जंग लेके 
> मारे (?) जोगी रातें जागी सारी अरा रररर रा 
> ...


इस गाने मेँ सचिन ने जो नृत्य प्रस्तुत किया है वो मुझे बहुत अच्छा लगता है।

----------


## ingole

इस फिल्म के सारे गानों में से मुझे एक भी बोरिंग नहीं लगा .....सभी को बार बार सुनने का मन करता है.सारे गानों के लिरिक्स एक साथ संग्रहीत करने का कार्य अत्यंत प्रसंशनीय है..

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> इस फिल्म के सारे गानों में से मुझे एक भी बोरिंग नहीं लगा .....सभी को बार बार सुनने का मन करता है.सारे गानों के लिरिक्स एक साथ संग्रहीत करने का कार्य अत्यंत प्रसंशनीय है..


शुक्रिया मित्र ..............

----------


## Crimnal

उपरोक्त फिल्म के सारे गाने मुझे पसंद है ! धन्यवाद !

----------


## loolugupta

badh jyada hai sambhalkar

----------

